
Iconic RAZR phone is making a comeback - Pamar
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/20/moto-razr-flip-phone-teaser/
======
mixedCase
Wow. That's something I did not see coming.

And I'm pretty sure I'm far from the only one interested in seeing what
software this one will come packing.

